# Buddy gives me his fish, am I over limit?



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

I just read this entire thread... Wow. Seems like some need to see a therapist for anxiety just because they go fishing.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

JVoutdoors said:


> I just read this entire thread... Wow. Seems like some need to see a therapist for anxiety just because they go fishing.


They are just trying to make sure they have all of their fish in a row.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Count your fish before you go fishing. Friday night fish fries are there so that you can clean out the cooler and start over Saturday. I donate fish from time to time to the elderly or needy so that I can keep the freezer cleaned out.


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

So... Robert has floated a conspiracy theory explained that the churches started Friday night fish fries and assuming restaurants are involved with their Friday night all you can eat fish dinners, JUST to allow people to kill more defenseless fishes on Sat and Sun. Because the DNR was spying in peoples coolers, freezers and general eating habits. I knew it. I am on board. #countingfishmatters


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> Count your fish before you go fishing. Friday night fish fries are there so that you can clean out the cooler and start over Saturday. I donate fish from time to time to the elderly or needy so that I can keep the freezer cleaned out.


Why do you keep more than you can use? Or why don't you eat what you catch while it is fresh instead of freezing it and giving it away when it gets too old for you to use? Strange behavior.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

kzoofisher said:


> Why do you keep more than you can use? Or why don't you eat what you catch while it is fresh instead of freezing it and giving it away when it gets too old for you to use? Strange behavior.


In my house fish never gets wasted either fresh or frozen it gets turned over every two or three weeks. I don't get to fish as often as most people because I work 60-70 hours per week. I freeze some fish so I have some in case I don't get to fish. I have no problem giving some fish to my elderly neighbors and they are more than happy to get some fish from me. Believe me if I want to eat fresh fish all that I have to do is get some water time and I will have fresh fish.There are probably 25 top rated trout streams within an hour drive from my house, most of them I have never fished. There is also some of the best pike, walleye, atlantic salmon,splake, steelhead, and perch fishing in Michigan very close by.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

JVoutdoors said:


> So... Robert has floated a conspiracy theory explained that the churches started Friday night fish fries and assuming restaurants are involved with their Friday night all you can eat fish dinners, JUST to allow people to kill more defenseless fishes on Sat and Sun. Because the DNR was spying in peoples coolers, freezers and general eating habits. I knew it. I am on board. #countingfishmatters


Yes!!!!!!! We should just donate fish to JeffOYB and he can have the worlds largest Friday night fish fry. If it is donated he won't be over his limit as long as he is a charity.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

kzoofisher said:


> Why do you keep more than you can use? Or why don't you eat what you catch while it is fresh instead of freezing it and giving it away when it gets too old for you to use? Strange behavior.


I thought the whole reason to fish was for food? To catch and release fish for "fun" and risk killing them for no reason seems like strange behavior to me! Probably half the fish "released" die from being traumatized.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

hawgeye said:


> I thought the whole reason to fish was for food? To catch and release fish for "fun" and risk killing them for no reason seems like strange behavior to me! Probably half the fish "released" die from being traumatized.


That's why I keep em in my freezer until I wanna eat them! I don't always want to eat fish every time I get back from fishing. I also can't go fishing every time I want to eat fish.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I can't believe you turkeys are still occupying your minds with this stupid thread!

Almost as dumb as Pinefarm's continual political posts!

Unless you're a poaching fool, a wife beater or someone running a dog fighting operation, the man will never question 40 walleye, 300 perch or 20 salmon in your freezer.

What if.....  :tsk:.....


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> I can't believe you turkeys are still occupying your minds with this stupid thread!
> 
> Almost as dumb as Pinefarm's continual political posts!
> 
> ...


i would still put someone else's name on the fish so the CO can't claim it is all yours.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

If anyone is really that concerned, feel free to send me your extra walleye. Considering current limits on Saginaw Bay and the size of my household, I have room in my freezer for 120 of them. If you could send them frozen in three pound ziploc bags it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

dead short said:


> If anyone is really that concerned, feel free to send me your extra walleye. Considering current limits on Saginaw Bay and the size of my household, I have room in my freezer for 120 of them. If you could send them frozen in three pound ziploc bags it would be greatly appreciated.



My walleye filets are in vacuumed packed in Foodsaver bags, I'll trade you for confiscated elk stakes.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Unfortunately I will probably go my entire career without ever checking an elk hunter.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

Unfortunately, most laws are left up to the interpretation of the Officer writing the ticket. Most of them are NOT cut and dry. The state must like it that way or they would clean up the rule books. Years ago, you could look at the "book" and know what you could and couldn't do! Its not like that anymore. Now you can do it if its a full moon, on the third Saturday, but only in March, if the wind were blowing out of the West, and it was raining!!! Any other time, you can't do it. And before any of the more anal sportsman out there respond, yes, I know, my scenario was pretty cut and dry! But you get the jest of my concern. I have one for ya, why can you use a tip-up on the ice but I have more than one DNR officer tell me that it is illegal to use one, floating on open water. Both can be seen, and attended to by the one setting it. Both can be properly labeled with the users name. Both are designed to do the same thing, yet one is "supposedly" against the law and the other isn't! No where in the "book" does it say you must be within so many feet of a tip-up. Again, leaving the you were too far away from it to be able to quickly respond to a flag, open for the CO's interpretation. Believe me, I am not, I repeat, I am not saying the CO's are to blame. I certainly respect every one of them for what they do for us, and for their service. It is not the CO's fault that our government can't seem to get too much of anything right!!! Until they do, we as sportsman must try and use "OUR" best judgement and be ready to suffer any and all consequences for "OUR" actions!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

All that, just to duplicate the laws from years past?

Most of you guys kill me! So I'm only allowed so many chickens....turkeys, bear, deer. Got a tag, cool. In order for the DNR to even check your freezer, there must be some other underlying evidence of violation. Seems like some skirt the law! (Like going out twice, hoarding or selling)

Beat this horse and crying foul! ..... Busted!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Interesting charge in bold below, didn't know there was a rule for that. Those of you who give away fish and game so that you can go get more might need to be careful about who you give it to. That sweet little old lady might be selling her spare painkillers to flesh out her budget and get busted. The investigators will wonder who has been providing her with *free* stuff, come looking for you and the next thing you know you're sharing a room with El Chapo. Just one more thing to worry about! 


_*Kalamazoo County man pleads guilty to three counts of Michigan hunting and licensing violations*
A Cooper Township man with a history of running afoul of Michigan conservation law was in the 8th District Court of Kalamazoo County Wednesday morning to plead guilty to three counts related to hunting and licensing violations.

Craig Michael Laws, 29, initially was charged with seven misdemeanor counts relating to:


Purchasing hunting licenses while under revocation.
*Possessing a deer while ineligible to secure a license.*
Possessing an untagged deer.
Failing to validate a kill tag.
The original hunting license revocation stems from a 2013 Kalamazoo County conviction in which Laws killed and possessed a deer without a valid Michigan hunting license.

Under the current plea agreement, Laws entered a guilty plea to three misdemeanor violations, one count each of: 


Possessing a deer while ineligible to secure a license.
Possessing a deer without a license attached.
Obtaining a license when ineligible.
Laws was ordered to pay $250 in court fines and reimbursement in the amount of $2,000, which will be deposited into the state of Michigan’s Game and Fish Protection Fund. Laws also will be ineligible to purchase a hunting license in Michigan for five years.

In October 2015, Michigan conservation officers who cover Calhoun and Kalamazoo counties received information that Laws unlawfully had taken a five-point buck. That information prompted the officers to execute a search warrant on Laws’ residence.

During the search, officers discovered evidence of illegal hunting and unauthorized license purchases. The search also showed Laws was in illegal possession of marijuana, resulting in the Michigan State Police Southwest Enforcement Task Force being called to the residence. In May 2016, Laws pled guilty to the delivery and manufacture of marijuana – charges requested by Michigan State Police.

“I want to recognize the dedication and hard work of all the officers involved in closing this case,” said DNR Law Enforcement Division Chief Gary Hagler. “Those individuals who blatantly disregard our state’s conservation laws do a great disservice to the hundreds of thousands of responsible, ethical Michigan sportsmen and women who have sincere passion and regard for wildlife.

“I also want to commend the person who made the decision to provide a tip that Mr. Laws had poached a deer,” Hagler said. “These kinds of calls play a tremendous role in our officers’ ability to protect Michigan’s natural resources.”

_


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Kazoo this guy was lit up on the DNR radar like a christmas tree, they were waiting for him to screw up and he did. He probably put a picture of a deer that he took illegally on facebook.....busted.


----------

